# Help! Need some advice!



## 0n3way

So I met this great guy and we gotten know each other over the summer but the problem is the whole time I pretended to be someone else do to varies reasons. We recently cut ties with one another. Now I can stop thinking about him and think he potential might be someone I could see myself with. So what should I do? Should I tell him the truth who I really am and everything else and risk making a fool of myself? Or should I let it go and do nothing?


----------



## Knightdriver

Which would you regret more?


----------



## kristinlloyd

How do you think he might react if you told him the truth? 
And what if he liked the "fake" you more than the "real" you? 
You can always wonder "what if", if you do nothing, but think about the positives and negatives if you do tell him. How would you feel if he didn't want to continue after you told him? The positive is that he would forgive you and you could get to know each other again, but look at both sides.


----------



## cb45

u know what they say....

honesty (ahem, from the beginning) IS the BEST policy.

hmmm, best u move on and dont repeat yer mistake(s).


----------



## Mike188

cb45 said:


> u know what they say....
> 
> honesty (ahem, from the beginning) IS the BEST policy.
> 
> hmmm, best u move on and dont repeat yer mistake(s).


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike188

0n3way said:


> So I met this great guy and we gotten know each other over the summer but the problem is the whole time I pretended to be someone else do to varies reasons. We recently cut ties with one another. Now I can stop thinking about him and think he potential might be someone I could see myself with. So what should I do? Should I tell him the truth who I really am and everything else and risk making a fool of myself? Or should I let it go and do nothing?


Who are you and who did you pretend to be, generally speaking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

